# Sicherheits-SPS und PNOZ



## Larry Laffer (5 November 2020)

Wir haben bei uns im Betrieb eine Anlage, die erstmal grundsätzlich über eine Sicherheits-SPS läuft. Jetzt werden bei dieser Anlage (zumindestens einige) Sicherheitsschalter bzw. -Lichtvorhänge erstmal auf (jeweils) ein PNOZ geführt und die Kontakte des PNOZ gehen dann auf die SPS.
Wie ist so etwas zu bewerten ?
Selbstverständlich ist das Unsinn (bzw. unnötig) das so zu machen, ich kann jetzt auch nicht herausfinden, was der Hersteller der Anlage sich dabei gedacht hat - aber wie wirkt sich diese Kaskadierung auf die Anlagensicherheitsbewertung selbst aus ? In meinen Augen erstmal negativ ... oder sehe ich da etwas grundfalsch ?

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Wincctia (5 November 2020)

Hallo Larry, 

bei uns gibt es so etwas leider auch öfters, ist aber durch die neue Situation entstanden das die meisten neuen Sicherheitslichtschranken OSD Ausgänge mit intigrierter Kurzschlussüberwachung haben. Was leider so gar nicht doch eher betagten Pss3000 Modulen harmonieren will, ( ja Mann kann hier auch andere Module ohne Querschlussüberwachung verwenden) nur leider sind die nicht gerade klein.... 

Wir haben das Thema mit unserer Arbeitssicherheit mit Sistema bewertet und viel Arbeit investiert. In unseren Beispiel Fall war das Ergebnis so das alles im grünen Bereich war. Sicher eine Optimal Lösung ist das nicht. Denke aber besonders auch z.B im Bereich von Schlagleisten Trittmatten geht es ja ohne meistens gar nicht. 


mfg Tia


----------



## stevenn (5 November 2020)

das Hauptproblem dabei ist die Reaktionszeit ( falls diese relevant ist). erstmal muss das Pnoz schalten, dann bekommt es die Safety mit, dann im nächsten Zyklus wird reagiert. vom Performance Level her gibt es meiner Meinung nach nicht so das Problem, außer man kaskadiert mehrere Pnoz.


----------



## Larry Laffer (5 November 2020)

Danke für die bisherigen Kommentare ...
Es ist so, dass es hier in erster Linie um solche Sicherheitsschalter geht, die man ohne weiteres auch direkt auf den SPS-Eingang schalten kann.
Bei Trittmatten würde ich ja noch gar nichts sagen wollen ... Ein Lichtvorhang ist auch eher die Ausnahme ... 
ABER ...
es werden zum Teil dann naürlich auch die PNOZ noch einmal wieder kaskadiert-
Am Ende geht das dann so weit, dass das Safety-Programm dann auch nicht mehr sein volles Potential ausspielen kann.
Aber es ist schon richtig verstanden worden - es geht mir darum, ob ich durch irgendetwas diesen Machenschaften einen Riegel vorschieben kann ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Wincctia (5 November 2020)

Hallo Lary, 

Verstehe was du meinst, weis nicht wie Detailliert eure Liefervorschriftten sind. Würde auch auf der Sistema und den eigentlichen Sicherheitsfunktionen mal rumreiten( wirklich alle Rückführkreise sauber abgefragt?, wiederanlaufsperre überall sauber?), Evtl. wie oben auch schon geschrieben mal in Richtung Reaktionszeit gehen? Gibt es hier Vorgaben und Nachweise wie lange was Dauer darf?  habt ihr Evtl auch Vorgaben in Richtung fehlerauswertung in der Liefervorschrift? So das jedes Pnoz einzeln abgefragt werden muss? 

Gruß Tia


----------



## stevenn (6 November 2020)

Bei solchen Konstellationen kann man auch Probleme mit dem Quittieren bekommen. Aber nur dann, wenn beide voneinander wissen müssen, das das jeweilige Pnoz oder die Sicherheitssteuerung ausgelöst hat. Bei uns wurde da das ein oder andere Mal schon ein deadlock ausgelöst.


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Danke für die bisherigen Kommentare ...
> Es ist so, dass es hier in erster Linie um solche Sicherheitsschalter geht, die man ohne weiteres auch direkt auf den SPS-Eingang schalten kann.
> Bei Trittmatten würde ich ja noch gar nichts sagen wollen ... Ein Lichtvorhang ist auch eher die Ausnahme ...
> ABER ...
> ...



Grund für das Nachschalten eines PNOZ waren oft Probleme mit den Testsignalen.
Hier gab es gelegendlich Probleme zwischen den Herstellern.
Manchmal führte auch die geringe Stromaufnahme der F-Eingänge zu Problemen.
Solange Schalthäufigkeit und verzögerte Reaktion sicherheitstechnisch betrachtet werden (Sistema) ist es ja auch legitim.
Kaskadieren von PNOZ ist unschön. Aber wenn es richtig gemacht ist, dann ist es auch legitim.

Wenn du es anders haben willst, dann muss der Punkt in die Liefervorgaben und bei den Konstruktionsdurchsprachen durchgekaut werden.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## maxder2te (6 November 2020)

Wincctia schrieb:


> Hallo Larry,
> 
> bei uns gibt es so etwas leider auch öfters, ist aber durch die neue Situation entstanden das die meisten neuen Sicherheitslichtschranken OSD Ausgänge mit intigrierter Kurzschlussüberwachung haben. Was leider so gar nicht doch eher betagten Pss3000 Modulen harmonieren will, ( ja Mann kann hier auch andere Module ohne Querschlussüberwachung verwenden) nur leider sind die nicht gerade klein....
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit den OSSD-Ausgängen gabs in Kombination mit PSS eigentlich immer. Das Ganze ließ sich aber durch einen Programmiertrick meist einfach umgehen, indem man an der Verwendungsstelle direkt die Eingänge von der Peripherie liest und mit dem Zustand aus dem Prozessabbild verodert.


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 November 2020)

OK ... dann habe ich im Augenblick also keine Chance ... schade ... 

@Dieter:
Bei den Liefervorschriften sprichst du ein leidiges Thema an. Dazu sei gesagt, dass ich in meiner jetzigen Firma erst 2 Jahre bin. Das Thema Pflichtenheft und Ausführung von Steuerung war gleich eines meiner ersten Themen. Leider ist die Maschine des aktuellen Ärgernisses vorher schon eingestielt gewesen. Darüber hinaus ist es aber auch so, dass den Vorteil einer Standardisierung im speziellen und allgemeinen noch nicht unbedingt auf Gegenliebe stösst. Wie sparen lieber 10.000 € an der Maschine und stecken dafür dann 100.000 € in das Ersatzteillager. Gleiches gilt für die Ausführung und Umsetzung - gleiche Dinge werden (obwohl vom selben Hersteller) nicht gleich gemacht und viele Dinge sind dann (wie das vorgenannte Thema) von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge. Da mich das im Moment ein bisschen anp...t hatte ich gedacht, dass man sich hier mal austoben könnte ... Pech gehabt - oder more Luck next Time ... 8)

@Tia, Steven :
Leider sind die Reaktionszeiten bei all dem nach meiner Ansicht ziemlich unkritisch. 
Eine Sicherheitsbewertung / -betrachtung habe ich bislang nocht nicht gesehen. Es ist aber auch so, dass das Ganze noch beim Team "Technik & Performance" liegt und nicht bei mir - ich bin Instandhaltung ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Wincctia (6 November 2020)

Hallo Larry, 

denke wir kämpfen hier ziemlich den selben Kampf... der nächste der kommt wenn Du Liefervorschriften hast und diese Durchsetzt ist der Einkauf... bei uns verlangt der Einkauf mittlerweile einen Aufstellung von den Firmen bei Angebotsabgabe was Ihnen die Liefervorschrift kostet... das lustige ist halt es wird nicht gefragt was es mehr kostet.... So nun kommt z.b für Aluschilder an den Bmk ein richtig fetter Batzen nur Plastikschilder hätte es wohl gebraucht auch ohne Liefervorschrift... 

Wenn’s dann ganz gut läuft kommt noch die Personalabteilung und will berechnet haben ob die Arbeitszeit und Geld das du damit verbrauchst auch jemals wieder gespart wird... das aber bitte mit Nachweis und am besten Gegenbeispiel... 


Gruß Tia


----------



## Larry Laffer (6 November 2020)

Hallo Tia,
das ginge bei mir aber einfacher.
Wir haben bei uns ein ganz ordentliches Ersatzteillager von Pumpenmotoren im Leistungsbereich 37 kW bis 300 kW.
Mit jeder neuen Maschine kommen wieder neue Leistungsklassen dazu von denen wir uns dann auch jeweils einen Motor hinlegen. Jetzt würde ich dann vorgeschlagen, für die Zukunft nur noch (sagen wir mal) 4 unterschiedliche Pumpenmotore zu haben. Was das für die Ersatzteilhaltung bewirkt (und das gebunde Kapital dahinter) brauche ich, glaube ich, nicht weiter ausführen.
Und jetzt kommt es :  den Einkauf würde ich da mit ins Boot bekommen, die Projektleitung ggf. auch ... aber ... wir sind augenscheinlich mit einem Hersteller (mehr oder weniger) verheiratet und der ist so flexibel wir ein dicker IPB-Träger und hat einen Wendekreis wie ein Ozeanriese ... (und dem ordnen wir uns dann unter)

C'est la vie ...
Wem nicht zu raten ist dem ist auch nicht zu helfen ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Blockmove (6 November 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Wier sparen lieber 10.000 € an der Maschine und stecken dafür dann 100.000 € in das Ersatzteillager. Gleiches gilt für die Ausführung und Umsetzung - gleiche Dinge werden (obwohl vom selben Hersteller) nicht gleich gemacht und viele Dinge sind dann (wie das vorgenannte Thema) von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge.



Woher kenne ich das Thema nur 
Wir haben auch so einen "Spezial"-Lieferanten.
Er liefert an uns "Serien"-Anlagen.
Wahrscheinlich besteht die Serie aus einer Maschine. Es ist elektrisch nämlich keine Anlage wie andere.
Ich vermute schon lange, dass die Kollegen ihre Teile bei ebay.ch kaufen

Gruß
Blockmove


----------

